# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  what to delete this infection

## akram fattoum

hello  kaspersky.pure not dedect this infection in my computer but emisoft dedect and qurantined this files this  trojan bloked connection with hot spot shieled when to delete this files  hot spot shieled run again thank you

----------


## olejah

Hello, that's what you have to do to get help - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

